# My experience taking apart the TB (and the Samsung Charge sucks)



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thought I'd share my experience for others. So I spilled milk on my TB... ruined the power button, made the ear speaker sound like CRAP and the phone would randomly say the SD Card wasn't inserted. Ended up ripping the power button off the PCB so I had a way to short the connector to turn it on, but with the other issues I ended up ordering a free Samsung Charge from Verizon.

So the Charge looked like it was going to be an alright phone, turns out Development is WAY worse than the TB and the Charge has a lot less RAM which really made a huge difference performance wise. It wouldn't keep anything open in the background (open one app, switch to another, try to switch back and it had to open the first app again) So much slower overall than the TB. But hey, I've got a spare phone, no reason to worry about damaging the TB by taking it apart.

So I have an old Eris with a broke screen. I think to myself, wouldn't it be awesome if the ear speaker was the same as the TB since their both HTC phones? Well it was! So that's fixed. I took the main PCB out and cleaned everything up and cleaned the SD contacts good. SD card seems to be fine now. (even have a 32gb card the Charge came with) The TB is cake to take apart and put back together. And I've got my favorite phone back with a spare Samsung Charge.

One thing I found out along the way for those of you with messed up power buttons. I can always get my TB to come on if I plug and unplug it from the PC a few times. Don't know if it works like that from a wall charger, but works consistently from the PC. Between the touch recovery, waking the phone with the volume keys and a widget to turn the screen off and another widget to reboot the phone I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Quite sure there are many more parts that are interchangeable on HTC phones.

Would like to see what same parts are used by different companies

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Charge does suck, I have personal experience there. Went to TB from Charge and...be still my heart! lol

Nice to see you got yours working again. I think we've all had a heart-stopping moment like that at one point or another.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hellboy, yea, it surprised me that the speaker hadn't changed since the eris. I think it's a good design though. I like how the speaker has contacts on the back and just drops in a little slot making contact to the PCB. I'd be curious to see how other brands did it too.

Thanks tm24fan8. It really is a big difference between the two phone. Glad to be back on my TB.


----------

